# post items you found during remodels



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

they don't have to be things that you kept. But items that you found. pics or not
































found these whiskey bottles laying on their side. did a google search on the bottle maker and they were out of Peoria Ill. and they went out of business a year after prohibition ended.


----------



## wasdifferent (Dec 18, 2004)

About 4721 rusty razor blades that fell all over me and down in my shirt, when I ripped a ceiling out underneath a wall with a vent stack in it. Most of you aren't old enough to remember the razor blade slots that we used to install in bathroom walls (except for Teetor, LOL).


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

do rat turds count?


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

tearing off roofs I've found all kinds of things.old chew cans,cig packs,soda cans,knives,a hammer a couple times.
did a couple drywall repairs in a house we rented and found a wall full of garbage,great stuff and mud.
I used to do alot of flooring in the winter and I've found all kinds of jewlery and coins in the edges when I tear up carpet.
I tore off the siding on a house before and it had some foul language painted on it.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Did alot of renovations in strip malls and restaraunts. Used to find old beer cans alot. One time I was tearing the drop ceiling out of a hair salon and found 10 kilo's of cocaine. Had to call the cops and everything. I used to find ALOT of drugs in restarunts, the waiters or bus boys would stand up on the urinal and hide them above the ceiling in the bathroom and than I guess the guy they sold it to would go in and get it. Found a really authentic Coke bottle,cleaned it up and kept it. Found old 1930's porn mags,found a DVD player one time. Musta been hot and they proboly got above the ceiling and threw it between the walls.Sneakers,boots,old beer mug,phones. Always seem to stumble upon something when doing commercial renovations. Don't do 'em much anymore with all the new work I got, which kinda sucks cause I liked to keep adding to my collection.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

Mud Master said:


> Did alot of renovations in strip malls and restaraunts. Used to find old beer cans alot. One time I was tearing the drop ceiling out of a hair salon and found 10 kilo's of cocaine. Had to call the cops and everything.


WINNER:thumbsup: thats funny and that must have been a lot of cocaine. i could see the cops saying..... right buddy just turn around slowly...


----------



## Wolf (Mar 24, 2006)

*Find stuff doing demo?*

anybody ever come across any cool stuff while doing demolition of old houses or buildings? Let's hear some stories, guys.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

vwovw said:


> WINNER:thumbsup: thats funny and that must have been a lot of cocaine. i could see the cops saying..... right buddy just turn around slowly...


:laughing:

I had to stop production for a week. I remember the ceiling tile felt heavy, but people always leave old tiles,insulation,HVAC materials,old pipes,anything up in the ceiling so I didn't think anything of it. Than the bag fell on my head, and I knew it wasn't sugar, so I had to ring up the black and blue. There were at least 12 BIG bags, that I saw, proboly more, spread out across the ceiling. They had drug sniffin' dogs in there, CSI's which I thought was really wierd since it really wasn't a "crime". Took prints of me and all my guys, my plumber, my electrician, anyone who had done any work in there. They also took me in for questioning, felt like I was in a crappy version of Law and Order.

Felt like yelling out "YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE TRUTH!!"


----------



## NickofTime (Mar 12, 2007)

Renovating older homes, I find a lot of old newspapers used for wind-barrier/insulation. Circa 1930. 

Worked on a customer's bathroom recently and found an old urn she had been looking for for years which some other renovators decided to put behind the drywall the last time she had work done on the house.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

found an old trojan rubber tin once while demo ing an old hotel.looked like a bayer asprin tin.
also found a bust of hitler when i was working on an old pow barrack here in my home town.the prisoners would take lead from the pipes and melt them down and make things from the lead.
i didnt find them but a couple remodeling a pow barrack for their house found all sorts of paintings between the studs that the ss troops had painted while imprisoned in no where oklahoma.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

Wolf said:


> anybody ever come across any cool stuff while doing demolition of old houses or buildings? Let's hear some stories, guys.


yes that sounds better:whistlingsometimes i wonder about myself


----------



## wackman (Nov 14, 2005)

When I was a teen I was helping my dad on a remodel of a house and the upstairs was a sex dungeon, creeped me out bad. 

My cousin was flipping homes a few years ago and his plumbers found a big bag of fully automatic guns buried in the dirt of the basement. Cops took them in then asked him if he wanted the guns back He had a warrent at the time and thought it was a trick so he said no.


----------



## win4win (Jan 31, 2007)

Mud Master said:


> There were at least 12 BIG bags...


 

Uh huh....righhht....and by the time the cops got there.....it was only 10. :whistling 





Hahahaa that's wild.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Black hills gold ring in a p-trap, Land sales map, Union pacific RR circa 1888 Limon Colorado, Soda pop sign , off brand, circa 1900, grape nuts sign circa 1920, lead top lighter fluid can, c 1940.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

win4win said:


> Uh huh....righhht....and by the time the cops got there.....it was only 10. :whistling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
:laughing: 

Nah. I wouldn't have taken any...my plumber was eyeing them up pretty hard though. It was wild, I was more scared than anything. I had only been in business for 8 or 9 months, and Thats the last thing I wanted was word to get around that my company had anything to do with the cocaine, other than finding it and calling the proper authorities. It was in a mall, so they took it out in big black bags, and while a couple of cops were taking it out, a drug sniffing dog was coming in. The dog smelt it and tore it outta the cops hand and started ripping it apart, which caused even more of a scene. It made the news..but I requested they keep my name out of it, for obvious reasons. So they just said "a contractor was working at White Marsh Mall today when to his suprise he found cocaine above the ceiling. Cops arrived on scene with a narcotics unit and K-9 unit, and uncovered more bags as thier search continued. It is still unsure of how much was actually found and taken out of the mall." It was a S**t load though. They wanted an interview but I declined. That was proboly the craziest thing I have seen or been involved with in my years in construction.

I have it on tape, I wish Nathan could put a video program on here. It would be great for instructional video's as well, or other construction related material. 

Not that a drug bust relates to construction but still.:bangin:


----------



## StormTech (Mar 14, 2007)

lol..being a general contractor for hurricane repairs the list of things goes on and on. I have found lots of old guns, drugs, 100's of dead animals and one unfortunate dead person during an assignment on Katrina. One of my jobs was behind military lines south of the tracks in Mississippi. Then of course just the incredibly gross slime and mold you have to deal with on occasion. Wish I had some good memory stories like above people had. Just a quick thank you to the many I have gotten good advice from on this site. I joined it today finally and putting in my two cents here and there.


----------



## ACTRenovator (Jan 1, 2007)

lots of newspapers and old magazines. And heaps and heaps of dirty bad dust. 

I found some old scanlen cards of chitty chitty bang bang. Sold them on Ebay, so that shows someone wanted them!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Various repair/replacements - circa 1947 pepsi bottle, the razor blades that had been dropped in slotted med cab's, hidden reports cards of ppl I know before I knew them (LOL) and old Sears paper used for wind breaker. Lost two pokets knives while working on same house years apart. One of my houses with in-laws. One knife showed up years later when wife's cousin showed up to pawn me "daddy's" knife. So it was one of my suspects. I didn't have the heart to keep it though. I did take in pawn with no interest and let him have it back a good while later.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

Boogga said:


> lots of newspapers and old magazines. And heaps and heaps of dirty bad dust.
> 
> I found some old scanlen cards of chitty chitty bang bang. Sold them on Ebay, so that shows someone wanted them!


 i found some calendars from the 40's that i sold on ebay as well.


----------



## sutton82 (Jun 9, 2006)

Found of some of the nastiest porn known to man in a house that had to be demo'd. The owner had been using it as a rental, but nobody ever paid so he just wanted it torn down. The last renter took all the doors, counters, sinks, and toilets, but left behind his porn and two large hogs.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

sutton82 said:


> Found of some of the nastiest porn known to man in a house that had to be demo'd. The owner had been using it as a rental, but nobody ever paid so he just wanted it torn down. The last renter took all the doors, counters, sinks, and toilets, but left behind his porn and two large hogs.


you from IOWA. bahahahahahahahaha:w00t:


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I have also found razors(over 100) in an old bathroom. Why did people put them there?


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> I have also found razors(over 100) in an old bathroom. Why did people put them there?


Find these in the wall? Some of the old med cabinets had a slot in them that would be used to dispose of razer blades.


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

Mud Master said:


> :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> I have it on tape, I wish Nathan could put a video program on here.


Upload it to youtube.com and give us the link.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

Ripped open a wall and found several bays filled three feet deep with paperclips- it was in a law office, and the wall was behind the counter where they assembled their reports. the wall was only sheathed above the counters, so there was a small gap between the top of the counter and the sheetrock, and overtime, all the loose paperclips ended up in the wall.

we opened up some walls filled with newspapers from around 1900. the house was in stevensville montana (basicly middle of nowhere in 1900) and the papers were from all over the country - Wallstreet Journal, Washington Post, ect.

A mumified rat in an old shed we tore down to make room for a house we were going to build


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Old glass milk bottles.

I dig them up in certain neighborhoods that were built in the 20's, 30's or 40's.

I have a collection of about 18 or so since I started finding them.


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

Ripping out a 50 year old all tile shower, the room next to it was a porcelin over steel tub. I looked behind the tub and saw a big rat tail, started pulling and yanked out a huge dead possum. He crawled in behind the tub, then the lathe went up. The skeleton filled up a 5 gallon bucket.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

Marbles and scotch bottles.


----------



## Jack's Building (Jan 31, 2007)

Just old cans and junk, so far. However I did find a pair of my own wire cutters that I had lost a year before under a building, a little rusted but I am glad to have them back.

Jack


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

Mud Master, when did that happen? I don't remember seeing that on the news but I didn't watch the news all that often in the past either. I think I would have remembered that!


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Happened in '95, I had only been in business for 8 or 9 months at that time. It was on WBAL TV 11, WJZ 13, WBFF FOX 45. 

I think I am gonna take Same Old's idea and put it on youtube.com, maybe once you see it, you'll remember. I'll try to do it this evening if I am not to busy. Cause I am gonna have to convert it from VHS to DVD, than put it on the computer, than upload it, it'll take a lil bit of time, so I will do it if I have the time, depends on how much I can get done today.


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

2 years ago,The HO asked me to get rid of a couple boxs of old Memorbila.
So I throw it in the van at the end of the day and head home .
When I was throwing it in the trash can a autograft pic of Crosby,Still's and Nash comes'out.
So I pull the box out of trash and put it in my garage and over time forgot about it.
Well I just found it this past weekend and went through the whole box.
VERY cool stuff.Like a letter from the band Eagles asking this person to come to a party after the Hotel Californa show in Madison Square garden,letters from some very impressive bands and singers.
But the coolest thing is a contract to play in 1968
The pay was $5000 + 50% of ticket sales.
The band............
*Jimi Hendrix experinnce.*
As I said ,I just came across this ,this weekend.So as you can imagin
I am still floored by this


----------



## Same Old (Mar 9, 2007)

ebay...


----------



## Metrojoebarbs (Mar 10, 2007)

DUSE said:


> 2 years ago,The HO asked me to get rid of a couple boxs of old Memorbila.
> So I throw it in the van at the end of the day and head home .
> When I was throwing it in the trash can a autograft pic of Crosby,Still's and Nash comes'out.
> So I pull the box out of trash and put it in my garage and over time forgot about it.
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> a party after the Hotel Californa


neat find!

little of suject but m oldes son drives atruck and stays here when he is in. His new gf came down the wekend.Since we ill not allow him and herot bed down hee in the house, they decided to stay in his truck. The dog got to barkin abou 3/4 in the am , and I wnt out to check on things. I hear his truck idling on the empty lot next to our house. H was runnig the heater as w e had a couple of cool nights I told m my yonger son and I were going to have is truck on the Pimp My Truck show and have it named and themed hote California! :laughing:

P.S. he is 34 andis on the oad uually aout 3 weeks. I'd be firng the truck up to!


----------



## funk5stacks (Mar 19, 2007)

dozens of old glass bottles (the ones without stamp/press lines down the sides are worth money to collectors. i.e. the bottle is completely smooth) quite a few arrow heads one was valued by an archaeologist around 2k dollars, but we did the right thing and gave it to the owner of the land. A fellow operator was operating a soil stabilizer and came to a screeching halt upon a buried firetruck circa the 50's.


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

I was so excited about the contract I forgot this one............
Back in 82 we were just starting a job in ocean City.
The pili'ing guys got done the day before
So we started the the frameing.
Them one of the guys came up with a bone,
turned out to be a human fumer bone  
That job was shut down for 6 weeks after that,and they never found any more bones.
we think the pileling guy jetted it up with the 30' poles


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

boman47k said:


> neat find!
> 
> little of suject but m oldes son drives atruck and stays here when he is in. His new gf came down the wekend.Since we ill not allow him and herot bed down hee in the house, they decided to stay in his truck. The dog got to barkin abou 3/4 in the am , and I wnt out to check on things. I hear his truck idling on the empty lot next to our house. H was runnig the heater as w e had a couple of cool nights I told m my yonger son and I were going to have is truck on the Pimp My Truck show and have it named and themed hote California! :laughing:
> 
> P.S. he is 34 andis on the oad uually aout 3 weeks. I'd be firng the truck up to!


Let my wife borrow my laptop while sitting up with her mother, and now even my puter has a hard time getting a word in  .

Hehehe, had to put a little air to it.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

DUSE said:


> I was so excited about the contract I forgot this one............
> Back in 82 we were just starting a job in ocean City.
> The pili'ing guys got done the day before
> So we started the the frameing.
> ...



Can anyone say....MAFIA!!!!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> Can anyone say....MAFIA!!!!


Thet never did find Hoffa. Or did they? :whistling


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

My boss( at the time) was all about calling the police.
But I garantee you "if he found another he would throw it in the bay and not say another word about it


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Sterling Silverware at the bottom of a heat duct.

And I don't exactly know what to do about this. I'm getting ready to remodel my "dining room" in an old farmhouse. Generations in our family. Underneath some (linoleum?) is near mint conditon newspapers from around WW1. 

Wifey just showed me that 2 days ago.


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

framerman said:


> Sterling Silverware at the bottom of a heat duct.
> 
> And I don't exactly know what to do about this. I'm getting ready to remodel my "dining room" in an old farmhouse. Generations in our family. Underneath some (linoleum?) is near mint conditon newspapers from around WW1.
> 
> Wifey just showed me that 2 days ago.


REAL NICE
Unless your hurting for $$ Keep it. after you see what it's worth.
Whos family,Your's or your wifes?


----------



## Brewseum (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey mudmaster

Keep me in mind if you ever find more cans that took an opener (churchkey-remember those?) during your work.I've paid stupid money for ones I don't have-thanks


----------



## mickey69125 (Dec 8, 2007)

I was working for a couple that built a steel building and used it for their home. Had suspended ceilings and they wanted me to change out the panels. Well she forgot to tell me that she put 3 or 4 inch rocks on the panels where the HVAC vents were to keep the panel laying flat. Pulled one out and this rock falls right on top of the TV, all I could think of was "I'm going to buy a TV and never use it" but luckily nothing was hurt. Then she tells me that there are more rocks around all the vents. After that I took out the panel next to the vent and then pulled the rocks out.


----------



## Aggie67 (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think I've posted this here on CT, but if I did, forgive me.

I had a friend whose grandfather was a carpenter/handyman. Family lore says somehow he ended up finding this on a job in a wall and after presenting the owner with it, he took it as payment. This was during the depression. He took it home and hid it from his wife inside a wall. Fast forward 35 years, and his son was redoing the place and again found it inside the wall. It then spent the next 30 some odd years being played with by various children, sitting in their garage, etc. Then one day my friend brings it out, and I instantly knew it was something, but had no idea how big a deal it was.

It was a Civil War Henry Repeating Rifle, Model 1860, Serial Number 1734. It had the CGC martial markings on the side, making it one of only 800 to have ever existed in that trim. The lot of 800 rifles was purchased by the government and issued to the 1st DC Cavalry. It was missing some screws and the spring in the tube that holds the cartridges (I took it apart several times to try and find what I could). I ended up calling that guy from Antiques Roadshow, Chris Mitchell, and he drove up to NJ to see it. My friend ended up selling this heirloom to him for $12,000.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

That tops any of the crap I've dug up.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i only find pigeon sh*t and squirrel skeletons:w00t:


----------



## SummitRemodel (Mar 18, 2009)

*Goodies in the attic*

I found a chest in an attic where we vaulted the ceilings in, that had a monopoly game from the 40's and a wwII fighter pilot leather helmet. I'm positive my lead carpenter snagged it but he never fessed up....he had to find a new job 3 weeks later. Friggin clepto's.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I was going to say i found a pocket knife one time but after the Henry rifle post I think I'm just going to go to bed. :sad:


----------



## FremontREO (Sep 30, 2009)

$72k


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

old beer bottles, old newspapers for insulation, a tubing cutter I lost 4 years ago in the previous remodel, Not my find but another guy that worked for the same company found a human skeleton during a basement dig out. Job got shut down for a while. turns out the bones were about 100+ years old. the house predated the civil war and the cops thought is may have been a slave corpse. I did find under the insulation in my old house an implement that I have no idea what it was used for. Kind of a knife blade(double sided) on one end and a round pike on the other. the whole thing is about 6' tall and the blades and pike are about 18". I would love to know what this thing was used for.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Found a big pink dildo and some old porn behind a built in and have been on two job sites that were shut down because human remains were found when digging in the crawlspace/basement.


----------



## eXpatRioteX (Jan 26, 2007)

Aggie67 said:


> I don't think I've posted this here on CT, but if I did, forgive me.
> 
> I had a friend whose grandfather was a carpenter/handyman. Family lore says somehow he ended up finding this on a job in a wall and after presenting the owner with it, he took it as payment. This was during the depression. He took it home and hid it from his wife inside a wall. Fast forward 35 years, and his son was redoing the place and again found it inside the wall. It then spent the next 30 some odd years being played with by various children, sitting in their garage, etc. Then one day my friend brings it out, and I instantly knew it was something, but had no idea how big a deal it was.
> 
> It was a Civil War Henry Repeating Rifle, Model 1860, Serial Number 1734. It had the CGC martial markings on the side, making it one of only 800 to have ever existed in that trim. The lot of 800 rifles was purchased by the government and issued to the 1st DC Cavalry. It was missing some screws and the spring in the tube that holds the cartridges (I took it apart several times to try and find what I could). I ended up calling that guy from Antiques Roadshow, Chris Mitchell, and he drove up to NJ to see it. My friend ended up selling this heirloom to him for $12,000.


It could have been worth much more than that. Awesome find.


I've found some classified ads from the 20's once. One was kinda funny. "Learn to operate a telephone. Workers that can operate a telephone are in demand and can make more money.", kinda like all the commercials on the radio a few years ago advertising computer certifications.

Found coke bottles, marbles, garbage, old clothes ect.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I found 4 of these in a house I am remodeling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I found my coffee from 3 years ago in the ceiling of a Hotel when changing the layout of the microphone jacks.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

A very old laborer.....:laughing:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

I found this old powder keg which may be pretty rare
since the mill that made this brand was only in business 
for 5 years.(1863-1868)


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

This was recently posted in a thread about booze, so some of you boozers may have seen it already. :thumbup:

This is an old Jack Daniels bottle I found while tearing down a turn of the century house back in 1976. It was between the beadboard first floor ceiling and the t and g heart pine flooring on the second floor. Obviously the guys laying the floor finished it off and tossed it under the floor.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Mud Master said:


> Happened in '95, I had only been in business for 8 or 9 months at that time. It was on WBAL TV 11, WJZ 13, WBFF FOX 45.
> 
> I think I am gonna take Same Old's idea and put it on youtube.com, maybe once you see it, you'll remember. I'll try to do it this evening if I am not to busy. Cause I am gonna have to convert it from VHS to DVD, than put it on the computer, than upload it, it'll take a lil bit of time, so I will do it if I have the time, depends on how much I can get done today.


Hey, I'd like to see that. I just told my wife and son about it, they thought is was a hoot. :laughing: Can't imagine why you wouldnt want your name associated with it. :no:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

DUSE said:


> 2 years ago,The HO asked me to get rid of a couple boxs of old Memorbila.
> So I throw it in the van at the end of the day and head home .
> When I was throwing it in the trash can a autograft pic of Crosby,Still's and Nash comes'out.
> So I pull the box out of trash and put it in my garage and over time forgot about it.
> ...


You gotta take it to Antiques Roadshow. That would be on TV for sure. They got that old hippie with the pony tail that loves that kinda stuff


----------



## Wayfarer Doors (Feb 2, 2010)

in my last house I ripped out a floor on May 15, 2004. Under 2 layers of tile I found newspaper dated May 15, 1924


----------



## CharlesD (Feb 12, 2007)

Porn seems to be a popular item. Here's my story.
I was replacing the flooring in an upstairs of an old house that had sat empty for several years. After tearing everything off down to the old sub floor I saw a place between the joists where the old planks had been cut out and renailed. Since I was covering everything back up my curiosity got the best of me because of all the stories I'd heard about people finding money buried in old houses. So I tore one of the boards up and there was a stack of old porn pictures. From their clothes I'd say it was in the late 1800 era.
I didn't know exactly what I wanted to do with it so I put it in a grocery bag and under the front seat of my truck.
On the way home that night my truck blew a head gasket so I had it towed in and fixed. About a week after that I remembered the pictures but when I looked for them, they were gone. 
I'm guessing the mechanic got them.
I wish I'd left them in the floor.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I found a newspaper from 1962. Opened it up, and on one page was an article about Jackie Kennedy. On the opposite page was an article about Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

I hired a kid to clean out a basement of my rental house, and he was cleaning off the top of the beam and found a old coin purse full of hlaf pennies,and other coins. They were dated early 1800's i think. we split them up and I showed the wife. Forgot all about them for a year and she ''couidn't'' find them when I asked about them. She played dumb about the were abouts of the coins. Probley cashed them in. Lots of old Pepsi bottles and stuff like that. Another time I tore out a wall and found it chucked full of empty Jack daneil bottles. I thought cool. Something to put on the shelves at home. I put all those bad boys in a closet that night and had plans to get them the next day. That night somebody broke in and only took the bottles. Left the tools there. WTF.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Great stuff here.
This is one of my favorite threads here at CT.
I posted this a while back, I found it in a radiator cavity in lobby in Manhattan.


----------



## AndrewHess (Apr 23, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I found a newspaper from 1962. Opened it up, and on one page was an article about Jackie Kennedy. On the opposite page was an article about Lee Harvey Oswald.


What did Lee Harvey Oswald do in 1962 to get into the paper?


----------



## Chris Simms (Oct 19, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I found a newspaper from 1962. Opened it up, and on one page was an article about Jackie Kennedy. On the opposite page was an article about Lee Harvey Oswald.


I found the same headlines on a paper last year in Atlanta GA


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

I pulled up about four layers of lanolium flooring and against the T&G floor was a paper that had an article about Elvis being inducted into the Army.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Those old newspapers are always entertaining.
I found one from the thirties under a bathroom floor.

Headline was "Prohibition Ends"
In the police blotter was a report of the Italian American's Women's Club getting 
raided for alcohol consumption.

If they had only waited a few more days.....!!


----------



## Richard C (Nov 3, 2009)

i did almost the same thing. We tore off 4 layers of shingles on a house and at the ridge I found were someone wrote his name and April, 1947.
So I wrote mine next to his and it happened to be April 1997. 50 years later. Neat.


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Richard C said:


> i did almost the same thing. We tore off 4 layers of shingles on a house and at the ridge I found were someone wrote his name and April, 1947.
> So I wrote mine next to his and it happened to be April 1997. 50 years later. Neat.


And time keeps on slipping into the future! That's cool!


----------

